# Dome Rides -> East



## NS VIA FAN (Apr 24, 2010)

Today was the last run of a “Budd” Ocean and with it, the last run of the Ocean's Skyline Dome.












Since last November, one of the three Ocean consists has used the Budd Stainless-Steel equipment which included a Dome, the other two consists operating on the Ocean use Renaissance cars and do not have a Dome. This one Budd consist was used during the winter while the third Renaissance set received modifications to provide Barrier-Free Access (this is ADA in the US).

In June and running until mid-October a “Park” Dome-Observation will be added to all three Renaissance consists on the Ocean in "Touring Class" service. Here’s how a Park Car looks tied onto the end of a Ren consist.











But there’s still Skyline Domes running year ‘round on the former “Chaleur” (now just called the Montreal-Gaspe train). It is combined with the Ocean between Montreal and Matepedia.

For anyone looking for a quick ride to sample a classic Budd Dome......it’s the Chaleur and you can easily do it in a long weekend. It departs Montreal on Wed, Fri. and Sun evenings......arrives into Gaspe at noon the following day, makes a quick turn and is back in Montreal the following morning in time to connect with the southbound Adirondack.

That’s nearly 2100 kms (roundtrip) of Dome riding. The portion between Matapedia and Gaspe is the most scenic and all in daylight……650 km (roundtrip) either running along a beach or high on a cliff above the Baie des Chaleurs. Here's a link to the Route Guide in PDF:

http://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/medi...pe_maj_2009.pdf


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice shots, and good info, NS VIA FAN. Thanks! There's no place like dome.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 25, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Nice shots, and good info, NS VIA FAN. Thanks! There's no place like dome.


Oh No, Very Punny, Give that man a Fez. Oh Wait he already has one! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aloha


----------



## rrdude (Apr 25, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Nice shots, and good info, NS VIA FAN. Thanks! There's no place like dome.


Thanks NSRailFan, I now feel like I hit a HOME RUN, having ridden # 15, The Ocean, just last week. Whooze said it better than all, "There's No Place Like Dome......"

I took a couple of short videos, nothing special from the interior of the dome. Man, I felt like I had "died an gone to heaven" when that # 15 pulled into Moncton sporting that dome.


----------

